# Solved: Web Page View Source - cannot edit HTML web page



## PincivMa (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi there

I recently upgraded to Internet Explorer 9. I have many web pages saved that I developed for my web site on my computer. I used to go into my web pages click on view source and edit my html code and then upload the web page to webs.com. Now when I click on view source and view my html code I now see that each line is numbered and some of the text has different colours. I now cannot edit any of my html code. Why??

Mario


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mario,

It sounds like Internet Explorer 8 (or whatever version of IE you upgraded from) opened up the code of your webpage with a text editor--probably Notepad. But, now, it opens up with a code viewer which can't edit any text. No, problem, you can just go to where the file is, right click it, and click on open with Notepad. That should open your html file up in the same editor you used before. Actually, if you wanted to, you could use any number of text editors you like (including notepad). Notepad++ is a nice one also (you can just Google it). I hope that helps. If that's not quite the answer you were looking for, let me know and I or someone else can help.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Kind of bizarre, updated to IE8 last night and what a change to view source. But, I have always mashed the open notepad first then opened my html file. I'm just glad that I can still FTP in IE..... Always the FTP went with IE6, but the FTP now rolls back to IE5.1.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Seems like IE started using more Netscape Navigator technologies. Not only in IE, even in FireFox, you can't do what you wanted. As thumb10.40 said, edit your stuffs in a text editor. Notepad++ is a good idea, you can use NotePad2 also. Anyway, I prefer DreamWeaver and MS Web Developer.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hello pincivMa,

Did we solve you problem? If it is please mark this thread as solved. Other wise, please come back and ask


----------



## PincivMa (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks Thumb10.40

It did not occur to me to open my file in notepad. I can now edit my code.

Thanks again.

Mario


----------

